# Need a bench for power rack



## DS10 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi guys, new to this forum. Spent a while reading other posts which has answered a lot of my questions so far.

About to upgrade from the bench i currently have to a power rack and a flat/incline bench due to exceeding its rated weight limit.

I will probably get the bodymax cf475 rack as it gets good reviews and a good price. but can't find a suitable bench, does anyone know of any 17" high flat/incline benches budget about 300

Didn't know weather to post in new guy section or here.

Thanks


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Buy something like this off ebay or similar...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HEAVY-DUTY-FULL-COMMERCIAL-ADJUSTABLE-WEIGHT-BENCH-MULTI-BENCH-/350996285312?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item51b9024780

Save you a fortune and they'll last forever regardless of how much hammer you give them.


----------

